# Spay - raised incision site



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

New to forum so this may have been answered elsewhere - my apologies.

We had our Gidget spayed a week ago. She had some itching problems which the vet took care of with a shot and some Benadryl. She seems to have recovered just fine; her energy level is back to normal, no more scratching.

But...the site of the incision is raised like a welt. It doesn't look red or irritated, and it doesn't seem to bother her at all, nor is it sensitive to the touch. 

Normal?

Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome , is it Mark? From what I remember that's normal. Don't forget to join in the "introduce yourself number 2 " post.


----------



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome , is it Mark? From what I remember that's normal. Don't forget to join in the "introduce yourself number 2 " post.


Thanks!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes it is normal. My female was spayed many months before we brought her home and hers was still slightly raised. Now you can't even tell. Welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Yes it is normal. My female was spayed many months before we brought her home and hers was still slightly raised. Now you can't even tell. Welcome to the forum!!!!!!


Thanks. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Gidget looks adorable but we will need to see more pictures just to be sure!!!

Yes, to what everyone else said about the incision site being raised - soon enough you'll barely know she had one.


----------



## markm102000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Welcome to the forum! Gidget looks adorable but we will need to see more pictures just to be sure!!!
> 
> Yes, to what everyone else said about the incision site being raised - soon enough you'll barely know she had one.


Thanks.

Her mom's got all the photos. I just convinced her to join the forum, too, so hopefully she'll post some.

But of course Gidget is adorable. I haven't met a Havanese that wasn't!


----------

